# I think I settled on Honest Kitchen...



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

I use honest kitchen as well, but not the base mix. I use Force (chicken) and Zeal (fish) and don't have to add anything. I also use Keen (whole grain Turkey) once a week or so just because Phoenix sometimes requires a bit extra grain and fiber to keep him regular. I also use Sojo, to which I do add my own meat, and alternate between Primal frozen raw (all formulas) and Protein for Pets Naked Chub (chicken or turkey). I only give Phoenix organ meat once a week, if that, and he gets a raw party wing (the tiny little chicken wings you make hot wings out of) pretty much daily. I know lots of folks don;t believe in mixing raw and kibble diets, but my little boy does great in it. He's kept with a free bowl of Fromm Surf n Turf which he nibbles from a couple times a day if he feels like a snack. He's eats so little of it that a 4lb bag lasts us about 3 months. I have to repackage it into 4-1lb bags using my food saver to keep it fresh. 

I think you'll be really happy with HK, it's a great food. Phoenix loves it (and his Sojos) and "happy dances" all over the house when he sees me going to prepare it lol. Recently we went on a 3 day charter fishing trip and HK was so easy to travel with. We Love IT!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I feed my girl HK and Sojo's too!
And like PoodlenPrada Molly also gets raw chicken and kibble to nibble on!
Your regime sounds fine as long as you are sure you are feeding the right amt of protein(meat) and calcium (bone) added to the base formula. If you are not sure, you can always use a supplement. I use MirraCoat in Molly's.............(overkill, but I want to keep her coat luxurious!) 
I use the 'complete' formulas so I don't have to add meat or worry about it because of the raw chicken legs & wings she gets....also the kibble 
Oh yeah, I also use canned '95% meat' dog food in my rotation. Molly eats much healthier than I do, for sure!


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

MollyMuiMa said:


> I feed my girl HK and Sojo's too!
> And like PoodlenPrada Molly also gets raw chicken and kibble to nibble on!
> Your regime sounds fine as long as you are sure you are feeding the right amt of protein(meat) and calcium (bone) added to the base formula. If you are not sure, you can always use a supplement. I use MirraCoat in Molly's.............(overkill, but I want to keep her coat luxurious!)
> I use the 'complete' formulas so I don't have to add meat or worry about it because of the raw chicken legs & wings she gets....also the kibble
> Oh yeah, I also use canned '95% meat' dog food in my rotation. Molly eats much healthier than I do, for sure!


Molly we use MirraCoat also, and love it. I make a batch of the "grow hair on a doorknob" recipe which is mirracoat, linatone, honey and peanut butter. I keep it in the fridge and Phoenix gets a small little ball of it every night at bedtime. Personally I think the claim that it grows hair quickly is rather bogus lol. I don't see that his hair grows in any faster than what seems normal, I use it to keep his coat fabulous. I buy his hair bands from the color coordinated canine and before staring him on the Mirracoat treat I noticed the bands would break his hair.....since starting on the mirracoat we've had no problems at all with any hair breakage. The only thing I have noticed is that at almost 8 months old his hair is just as soft and fluffy as it was when he came home at 12 weeks. I don't know if it's just taking him a long time to grow into his adult course coat or if the mirracoat is preventing the transition. Either way I love his soft fluffy coat and can totally live with it if it doesn't change.


----------

